# Olympia



## SwoleZilla (Sep 16, 2011)

wow! watchin the comparisons now heath came in in great shape

jay is super dry but a bit flat...idk i would love to think jay i winning but heath brought it this year def going to be close

what you guys think?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd love to know what's wrong with or _what happened to_ Jay's left biceps. 

Phil looks great and may easily win this show.


----------



## coach5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Phil is definitely yoked this year, but it's so hard to overcome Jay's width and his thighs. It's going to be real interesting tomorrow...Kai is in the running too...


----------



## Kwabby6 (Sep 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'd love to know what's wrong with or _what happened to_ Jay's left biceps.
> 
> Phil looks great and may easily win this show.



THIS. Me and my 3 friends were like wtf is wrong with his bicep? synthol or tear? it threw off his whole physique. also I feel like something was off with Jay. something just didn't look right. his waist is starting to get too big and its making his quads look small. DEF think Phil is taking it. came in PEELED


----------



## Kwabby6 (Sep 16, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Phil is definitely yoked this year, but it's so hard to overcome Jay's width and his thighs. It's going to be real interesting tomorrow...Kai is in the running too...



Kai was holding water in certain places and it didn't bring out the striations....a constant problem of his


----------



## coach5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kwabby6 said:


> Kai was holding water in certain places and it didn't bring out the striations....a constant problem of his



I agree with that, but the guy is bigger than Jay this year...It will be interesting to see if any of them drop more water and harden anymore before tomorrow night.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate to say this but Phil looked great. Jay is a great guy and always puts his heart into it. Tomrrow will tell.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

Phil looks amazing and is a percentage or ten more conditioned than a very conditioned Jay. But that biceps really puts the kibosh on Jay, imo.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I hate to say this but Phil looked great. Jay is a great guy and always puts his heart into it. Tomrrow will tell.



Jay needs a Hollywood makeup artist to work on that left gun of his.


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

> But that biceps really puts the kibosh on Jay, imo.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## pig (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay's arm looks bruised.  looked great a week ago.


----------



## Hench (Sep 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Phil looks amazing and is a percentage or ten more conditioned than a very conditioned Jay. But that biceps really puts the kibosh on Jay, imo.



^This. 

It's sad 'cause I really wanted Jay to make it to 5 O's and then quit, however unless he does something miraculous tonight Phil's got him beat.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'd love to know what's wrong with or _what happened to_ Jay's left biceps.
> 
> Phil looks great and may easily win this show.




ya i was wondering the same thing

maybe we will find out after the show


----------



## jjpeters4 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think phil easily has the show so far, jay's waist is way, way, way too big, it takes away from his upper and lower body, the proportions just ain't nowhere near good enough for another win, Phil just simply came in lookin just like a damn cartoon character


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 17, 2011)

Phil is killing it!!!!!!!! I feel so bad for jay though what horrible luck. He's got an abscess or something on his bicep at the olympia. Doesn't get any worse than that. So far my picks are:
1. Phil
2. Kai
3. Dex


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally dont think Jay should be in the top 3. his body looks warn and its almost impossible to not be distracted by that bicep. Unless something changes in the next couple of hours, Heath should take it home.

On another note, Im losing interest in Phil Heath. His arms are getting too big. Its starting to look ridiculous.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 17, 2011)

here we go guys....for the peeps who didnt watch the webcast:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

Dude Heath is fucking ripped....might just take it all....


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

That back is nasty...

Gonna be hard to beat..


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

_It's not gonna_ happen for Jay....think the Gift is 
gonna get it....will be shocked for any other outcome


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

lol....Why did dude wear highwaters during the National Anthem


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 18, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Dude Heath is fucking ripped....might just take it all....





BigBill said:


> That back is nasty...
> 
> Gonna be hard to beat..





BigBill said:


> _It's not gonna_ happen for Jay....think the Gift is
> gonna get it....will be shocked for any other outcome





BigBill said:


> lol....Why did dude wear highwaters during the National Anthem



You couldn't have put these all in one post?  Lol.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

still have not seeen any footage of this lol been working to much


----------

